# Windows Anmeldeinformationen Netzwerkkennwort



## Frosch007 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab Zwei Rechner mit Vista, einen der Premium hat und einen mit der Ultimate Version, jetzt gibt es bei mir im Netzwerk noch einen dritten Rechner der als Datenserver fungiert, wenn man übers Netzwerk darauf zugreifen will muss man sich anmelden.
Wenn man es will kann man das Kennwort speichern, falls man den Haken setzt, mit Ultimate gibts da keine Probleme, aber beim Premium der Haken ist zwar da aber er speichert einfach die Daten nicht.
Hier mal ein Bild von den Anmeldeinformationen, hier sollte das Kennwort gespeichert werden, aber wie ihr sehen könnt ist beim Anmeldeinformationstyp die Windows Anmeldeinformation grau hinterlegt aber warum ?


http://the-first-side.de/bilderupload/Aufzeichnen.JPG


----------



## indirium (11. Januar 2008)

hatte bis vor ein paar Minuten das gleiche Problem unter Vista business...nur das es bis gestern noch lief

bei mir war unter den Sicherheitseinstellungen das Speichern der Anmeldeinformationen falsch  eingestellt 
(Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie->lokale Richtlinien->Netzwerkzugriff: Speicherung von Anmeldeinformationen [...] nicht erlauben)
nachdem ich die Einstellung auf deaktiviert gesetzt habe, war das besagte Feld nicht mehr ausgegraut

allerdings war bei Aktivierung dieser Option auch das Häckchen zur Speicherung nicht mehr vorhanden...

Naja, vielleicht löst es trotzdem auch dein Problem

Gruß


----------

